# Seattle tourism



## ccarollo

All of these are handheld HDR, usually 3 or 4 exposures, manually bracketed.  The second one was 5 exposures because the range was so extreme, shooting into the sun.  Processed with Photoshop and my own tonemapping program.

Small "waterfall garden" in the middle of Pioneer square.






View downtown from the top of the Space Needle, looking right into the morning sun.  This was really challenging, but I kind of like the effect I ended up with.





Similarly, looking to the right towards Elliot Bay.





Up in the Smith Tower (which is almost on the other side of downtown from the Space Needle).  Used to be the fourth-tallest building in the world when it was built in 1914.  Looking down on a nearby park.





Looking at Columbia Tower, the tallest building in Seattle.  I liked how the black glass looked against the increasingly-overcast day.





The Library at the University of Washington.  Unfortunately it was closed so we couldn't go inside.  It's supposed to have some beautiful vaulted ceilings.





One of the many bridges in Seattle, I honestly don't remember which one.  Looking across Lake Union from Gas Works Park.





Gas Works Park from a nearby hill.  Used to be a coal gasification plant, now it's a park.





The Ballard locks.  Lots of ships going in and out, but a bad time of year to see any fish hopping around.





Looking at the Sound from Discovery Park, lots of sailboats out despite the cool overcast weather.  Made for some perfect backlighting as the sun was setting, though.


----------



## Bynx

I think your last shot is a winner. Those leaves give it the right color in the right place to balance the shot off nicely. Tired of seeing grey brown sand as a foreground in seascapes.


----------



## Sinister_kid

Bynx said:


> I think your last shot is a winner. Those leaves give it the right color in the right place to balance the shot off nicely. Tired of seeing grey brown sand as a foreground in seascapes.



x2


----------



## chip

great HDR shots! They make me want to go to Seattle. I love that city and I plan to drive up there this Christmas.


----------



## alaznec54

Gorgeous Stills. The photos looks so natural and nice. Thank you for such a awesome photos presented here. By the   way, have you heard of MiNeeds.com? It really simplifies finding affordable   photographers. I used it to find them for my wedding. Essentially, after I   described what I needed on this site, I received several competitive bids   from local photographers. I liked the fact that I didnt have to call around   and negotiate with each, and that they actually came to me. 

   Seattle   Photographers & Photography - Get Bids & Save | MiNeeds


----------

